# solomons pier



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

Anybody been there lately. I stopped by on saturday night but the pier was already kind of crowded. There for I went on to plo and fished just past the pier. It was breezy and the water was pretty rough. Even with all that still had fun bite was slow but something is better then nothing. So anything going on at solomons pier?

thanks


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

There are two piers,what pier are you talking about ?


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

the one under the bridge before you go over if you were coming south on rt.4. there is a boat ramp there. Where is the other pier? I saw one on the other side of the bridge but it was closed there were people fishing from the bank though. The piers on that side were really beat, I guess still from the storm a while back. let me know where the other pier is?
thanks


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

C-Dog

Its right on the other side of the bridge, and its closed. The owner of the bar owns the pier also, and prob wont be rebuilt  it was hard enough to get the SOB to do maintance to it.

But from the shore if you are on the right side of the pier cast towards the corner mayber 30 yards to the right and as far as you can go....pretty good spot....better then the other pier.

From what i hear the bar and the pier is for sale, hopefully when there is a new owner they will look out for the fishing peoples like all of us.

Tiny


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's not the owner that closed it,*

it was the fisherman! It's the same old story. A bunch of people that didn't care. They trashed the pier and caused problems. Why should he re-open it? If I were the owner, I would have closed it too. It's not his job to pick-up after us.  Another one bites the dust!.....Tightlines


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I think Izzy had just as much to do with it being closed as did people. The owner has never run the pier, its whoever is running the bar, he rents it out. The last guy that ran the bar got into some legal trouble serving youngins and lost his liquor license and the ower kicked him out. But that is just what i hear from some locals.

Yes that pier had alot of trash (people) and they left alot of trash. Always a ton of drunks that cant cast, or have rods too big for them to handle. There was also a ton of illegal fish keeping their. But if you were able to block yourself in one of the corners from everyone else you could catch some fish.....

Your right either way another one bites the dust   

I really liked that little pier  

Tiny


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That was the pier that I grew up on. I hope that one day they open it back up. It's where I learned how to fish.


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

Know any other night spots? Plo is good but is a hike from my house. Makes is hard to go except for weekends. Which means everyone and there brother is there too. Is the fishing any good at all from the pier before you go over the bridge in solomons? Has fishing got any better at the matapeake.


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up Fishing Massives!

I was fishing off the bank next to that pier this weekend. Lots of trash and bottles everywhere. I fished that evening from about 3pm to 9 pm until the local police told everybody we couldn't park in the lot next to the old club. I even talked to the owner that lives in the trailer next to the club. He said the fishermen were not cleaning up after themselves and he was tired of cleaning up after them. As far as the report I caught one croaker, 17", a few under size Stripers, a few small perch and about 15 crabs. I remember about 12 years ago the water was full of crabs and fish. Wish them days would come back. 

DFishmon


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

Sucks that some people ruin things for the rest of us. It also sucks that with alot of places getting wrecked from storms that the owners/state doesn't seem to rebuild them. Which means less places to go and more crowds at the ones left


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Neptunes closed the pier*

early last year before Izzy ever came to town. He!!, they closed before North Beach did. Plain and simple, they got tired of all the riff raff. I don't think it will ever be open to fishing again. That sucks but people made the bed, now they have to sleep in it. .....Tightlines


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Just A Question???*

Hey Hat,


If you say they got tired of all of the "Riff Raff", Couldnt the same be said for N.Beach. There was a lot of respectable people fishing N.Beach But there was also alot of "RifF Raff" fishing there also. I fished N.Beach alot at night My first year fishing there and there were lots of Riff Raff there during the night getting rowdy and making alot of noise and leaving trash all over the pier. Wouldnt you say that there is some sort of similarity here???


MC


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Its everywhere*

I've seen it at IRI too;Poaching,People with Attitudes,and Littering.Its everywhere but there is someplaces that are better than others.THERES TOO MANY PEOPLE CAUSING TOO MANY PROBLEMS


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Master Caster*



> *it was the fisherman! It's the same old story. A bunch of people that didn't care. They trashed the pier and caused problems*.


 
I would agree w/ you MC. I don't see any difference between what's happened at NB or @ Solsd. It all dwells upon the fact that everyone is not trash conscious and they will litter up the [email protected]#$ place and not think twice about it. I was @ PLO last Thursday by the Lighthouse, man when day break hit it looked like a dump truck had come through and littered up the place. Slowly, all the public areas will start to close. Matapeake is on its way. The last time I was there they had put up the carryin/carryout signs but people still left trash (No trash cans and they've placed benches out there). PLO has started to charge day and night (probably to pay the people who have to pick up trash all day) and who knows what's next.


----------



## kingman (Apr 4, 2003)

The pier by the old bar across the Solomon's bridge is sold. My dad lives around the corner from there and the guy that put in my dad's pier bought the place. Looks like someone is trying to put another bar there. Couple of weeks ago, some guy came around my dad's neighborhood petitioning against a liquor license for that establishment. The fishing there hasn't been too hot this year. In the past years, my dad has caught croakers for about a month and in good numbers. He just started catching them about a week ago.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Kingman*

Did they say if they plan on opening up the pier again??


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

Master Caster said:


> Hey Hat,
> 
> 
> If you say they got tired of all of the "Riff Raff", Couldnt the same be said for N.Beach. There was a lot of respectable people fishing N.Beach But there was also alot of "RifF Raff" fishing there also. I fished N.Beach alot at night My first year fishing there and there were lots of Riff Raff there during the night getting rowdy and making alot of noise and leaving trash all over the pier. Wouldnt you say that there is some sort of similarity here???
> ...


That was an exellent question mc I hope you get an appropriate response


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Hunts i think it is a combo between them needing to pick up trash, and to help pay for the storm damage. 

Just sucks a few idiots ruin things for all. It comes down to personal ethics, and lack of respect for our natural resources. I see it everywhere that I fish, its really sad, but seems the idiots are starting to out number the good guys. I think this board helps with it a lot. Yeah this board has little clicks, but the people from here look out (for the most part) for the area they fish. 

Someone mentioned Matapeake is on its way, I would have to agree, when they build whatever it is they are building (marina i think), I think some county (since the country runs it now) will try and lobby to have it closed for budget cuts, and will use the excuse that it cost too much to maintain and that people abuse the park and leave trash there that ends up in the bay.

Face it state parks funding is hurting, look for budget to be the excuse on alot of things....(thats why MD needs slots, already was proposed that "x" dollars go into wildlife management) 

But back to Solomons pier.....Lets wait and see if the new owner reopens it. 

Tiny


----------



## kingman (Apr 4, 2003)

I've not heard anything about the pier opening again. I wouldn't bet the farm on it anytime soon.


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

*Reports*

Both the Post and Times claim the croakers are running pretty good right around where this pier would be. I've never fished Solomon's so I have no idea. 

Is there still a public pier around there? I'm trying to avoid the crowds at PLO if I can help it.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Yes there is a public pier at Solomons. But its crowded like PLO. Especially at night. But the crowd is little better. I've had good days and bad days at Soloomons. The Game Warden watches the pier from his truck with binoculars. So you don't want to think about keeping illegal size fish. If you don't know, you ask somebody  

But I'm glad the Game Warden pops up once and a while. I think some of those guys are from the North Beach wild crew.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

How do you get to Solomon's pier? I would like to do some crabbing this weekend and probably will hit up PLO afterwards. Is the pier free? Anyone plan to fish there this weekend?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

You take RT4 south towards Solomons. Before you approach the bridge, you stay on the right lane and go under the bridge. Maintain on your right and you should see a parking area for boat trailers, however, you park on the right of the lot designated for non-boaters. It's free parking and fishing as well. I think crabbing is better at night, but it'll probably crowded on weekend (especially at night)


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Tunafish. The Rt4 bridge is the huge white one with the high arch right? I think I know the spot you're talking about. There's a naval ship that's docked close to their as well.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Yup. That's the one. Just don't go over it or you've passed it.


----------

